# Can't print out Ryanair boarding card?



## babaduck (3 Jul 2008)

I did online check-in for a flight tomorrow, submitted all my details & when I went to print my boarding card, the page was blank?  Tried it again for another flight for Hubs & same result

Any idea if it's me or Ryanair being daft?

Cheers!!!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 Jul 2008)

I find that this happens on the "return" leg. When I press "reprint" it usually works.


----------



## babaduck (3 Jul 2008)

Muchos!


----------



## aonfocaleile (9 Jul 2008)

I'm having the same problem at the moment - I've tried reprinting several times but nothing is showing up on screen for my return flight, although I have checked in for it. Any advice before I attempt to contact Ryanair?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

If you are really stuck and all the details are present on screen then perhaps just use _Alt__+PrintScreen, Start > Run > Mspaint, Ctrl+V _to paste the image in and then print that?


----------



## aonfocaleile (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks Clubman - I think the problem is that its a few hours away from being within 5 days to the return leg  I'll try again later on.


----------



## gar123 (9 Jul 2008)

when you go back in to online check in within the 5 days you now see a option for check in but you have to change the flights around ie now travelling from london to dublin


----------

